# iMac 17". Problème de ventilo?



## Skaara (9 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour!

Je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un iMac 17" depuis 1 semaine et j'aurais voulu avoir vos réactions quant à ce qui me préoccupe:

mon ventilateur tourne en permanence, ce qui finit par le rendre très bruyant (roronnement permanent) et donc insupportable! J'aurais voulu savoir si vous rencontriez le même soucis ou si votre ventilo se coupait de temps en temps et qu'il était donc parfaitement dilencieux...

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon je vais répondre, une connerie peut-être mais comme tout le monde te laisse en rade... comme ça tu vois, si je réponds une bêtise, là par contre y a GOLF qui va passer pour me réprimander... donc on s'intéressera peut-être un peu plus à ton cas... surtout que j'avais déjà vu ton post mais noyé dans un autre sujet.

Non ce n'est pas normal que ton imac fasse du bruit alors que ce modèle est réputé pour son silence.
Alors maintenant je pense que le mieux à faire c'est de contacter apple assistance et de leur demander ce qu'il en pense et peut-être le renvoyer pour cause de défaut.

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonne chance.


----------



## Skaara (9 Octobre 2003)

C'est ce que je me disais aussi (et merci jaipatoukompri, je commençais réellement à me sentir seule lol) mais je voulais en avoir le coeur net et il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de personnes qui ont acheté cet iMac dont bon.... j'ai contacté l'Apple Care mais ils ont l'air de bien prendre leur temps pour traiter mon cas!

Bref, d'où mon autre question: y a-t-il un risque à le laisser tourner comme je le fais (c'est à dire environ 15h/jour)? J'avoue qu eje n'ose pas trop le laisser tourner en permanance du fait de ce ventilo qui tourne, tourne tourne ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2003)

Si le ventilo tourne en permanence, c'est qu'il y a soit surchauffe ou alors qu'il est bloqué...
Dans le 1er cas, ça me semble dangereux de le laisser allumer, dans le 2e, auncun risque.
Tiens (désolé je fais avec mes modestes moyens) tu peux tjs par exemple télécharger une application qui va mesurer la température de ton processeur, pour voir si surchauffe il y a.
Temperature monitor 
C'est un freeware, c'est gratuit.

Tiens "nous" au courant.


----------



## Skaara (9 Octobre 2003)

Merci encore une fois.

Donc je pense qu'en fait, il est tout simplement bloqué dans la mesure où s'il y avait surchauffe, il ne tournerait pas comme un fou dès l'allumage (hors là, c'est dès la mise en route jusqu'à l'extinction...)
Quant à la petite appli que tu m'a conseillée, je n'arrive pas à la dl ("échec du décodage de téléchargement") mais j'essaierai demain et je "vous"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiendrai au courant.


----------



## myckmack (9 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bref, d'où mon autre question: y a-t-il un risque à le laisser tourner comme je le fais (c'est à dire environ 15h/jour)? J'avoue qu eje n'ose pas trop le laisser tourner en permanance du fait de ce ventilo qui tourne, tourne tourne ...


Quand tu le mets en veille, il doit être silencieux. Par contre, en utilisation, il est normal qu'il fasse un peu de bruit.


----------



## JediMac (9 Octobre 2003)

Et il tourne même si aucune appli est en fonctionnement (pas seulement ouvertes, mais en phase d'utilisation) ?
Peut-être devrais-tu jeter un oeil sur ce qui sa passe avec l'utilitaire "Visualiseur d'opérations". En le lançant, tu verras rapidement si quelque chose tourne en tâche de fond et consomme beaucoup de puissance et donc fait tourner le ventilo.
Sinon, il m'a semblé avoir lu que la MàJ en 10.2.8 avait perturbé la gestion du ventilo sur des portables. As-tu installé 10.2.8 ?


----------



## Skaara (9 Octobre 2003)

Oui, rien ne tourne réellement et pourtant le ventilo se déchaine!
Pour te donner un exemple: il tourne de la même manière au démarrage (lorsqu'aucune appli n'est encore lancée) que lorsque je vais en avoir plusieurs en route.

J'ai fait la màj 10.2.8 et rien n'a changé...


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2003)

Un ventilo qui se déchaîne sur un imac... ça n'a rien de normal... l'imac est silencieux... qu'on entende le ventilo ok pourquoi pas, qu'il soit très bruyant c'est anormal... surtout si il fait le même bruit que lorsque tu démarres...
Alors moi je te conseille de l'amené dans un centre agrée apple ou de téléphoner à apple qu'il vienne le chercher si tu n'as pas de magasin à proximité.
Ton imac à un pb c'est sûr.


----------



## JediMac (9 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la màj 10.2.8 et rien n'a changé...


Je suis allé faire une recherche sur Macbidouille et en fait quelques témoignages indiquent que 10.2.8 dimunuerait la chauffe des portables. Donc j'ai dit une bétise plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Y'a t'il un magasin qui vend un iMac proche de chez toi ? Ce serait bien que tu puisses comparer le bruit du ventilo, parce que la sensibilité au bruit est tellement subjective. Ou peut-être une AUG (Apple User Group) où tu pourrais comparer avec d'autres iMac.
Pour ma part, je me souviens que l'iMAC G4 que j'ai pu utiliser faisait vraiment peu de bruit, voire pas du tout. Mais c'était les 1er modèles.
Sinon, s'il est sous garanti, ramène le.


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2003)

> arce que la sensibilité au bruit est tellement subjective



C'est clair, en plus on est peut-être en train de discuter avec une maniaque du bruit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Skaara, t'as pas un exemple de comparaison pour qu'on évalue le bruit de ton imac ?
Il fait autant de bruit que :

1) Une mobylette.
2) Un sèche cheveux
3) une mouche
4) un frigo 
5) un boeing 
6) un micro onde


----------



## myckmack (9 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Pour te donner un exemple: il tourne de la même manière au démarrage (lorsqu'aucune appli n'est encore lancée) que lorsque je vais en avoir plusieurs en route.
> 
> ...


Le bruit (léger) que fait le mien (ancien modèle, certe) ne dépend pas des applis qui tournent, ni de leur nombre.
Tu n'as pas dit s'il était silencieux en veille.


----------



## JediMac (9 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > arce que la sensibilité au bruit est tellement subjective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puisque le bruit est subjectif, nous allons utiliser un autre test, celui du mouchoir en papier (ou du PQ).
C'est simple, tu scotches un kleenex, que tu as dédoublé, sur le bras métallique de l'iMac (disons à la hauteur du mouchoir). Tu allumes, mais aucune appli ne doit tourner. Tu vois jusqu'à quelle hauteur se lève le mouchoir (s'il faut, mesure par rapport à la base du bras). Il faudrait qu'un autre possesseur d'iMac G4 (même modèle) nous dise ce qu'il mesure dans les même conditions.
D'après ce que tu décris, le mouchoir devrait presque s'envoler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Tu trouveras à la fin de cette news, le film dont je me suis inspiré. Attention, c'est 4Mo à télécharger !


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Ouaouh paye ton test ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca fait très sérieux... hum j'aime bcp... mais après tout dépend si tu dédoubles tu papier épais ou du papier bas de gamme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon : 





> Le bruit (léger) que fait le mien (ancien modèle, certe) ne dépend pas des applis qui tournent, ni de leur nombre.
> Tu n'as pas dit s'il était silencieux en veille.



Bah si, si tu utilises ton mac de façon très intensive, bcp d'applis  qui tournent ou alors quelques une très gourmandes, les ventilos risquent de tourner plus vite non ?
A mon avis, les ventilos de son mac s'arrêtent lorsque le mac est en veille, elle l'aurait dit sinon...

Sérieux peut-on trouver l'imac très bruyant ? Faudrait pas qu'elle ait mon PM alors... que je trouve pas super bruyant d'ailleurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi en plus je croyais que l'imac était refroidi essentiellement par dissipation thermique et seulement en cas d'utilisation intensive, par ventilation


----------



## JediMac (10 Octobre 2003)

Pour qu'on soit bien d'accord (et parce que je n'ai pas plus envie que ça de bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), voici un petit schéma du dispositif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Vous apprécierez par ailleurs, ma maîtrise de la perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!

En fait, mon iMac (qui n'a qu'une semaine, je tiens à le repréciser, fait grosso modo le meme bruit que mon frigo lorsqu'il se met en marche.

Il est clair que si je le mets en veille, plus rien, nada, ce qui montre bien qu'il s'agit d'un pb de ventilo et pas d'autre chose. J'ai regardé par les petits trous (on voit le ventilo - enfin, si je me trompe pas) et je confirme, il tourne!

Le coup du mouchoir: donc non, rien ne s'envole en fait. (bon j'ai triché, j'ai pas éteint et tout rallumé; j'ai pas utilisé un kleenex mais du sopalin et rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) donc en fait, il me vient une idée: c'est peu etre mon ventilo qui lui meme est bruyant.

Toujours est-il que d'après ce que vous dites, il n'est pas normal qu'il tourne TOUT le temps, et moi, c'est le cas!

L'Apple Care a constitué un dossier mais il semble que ce soit un peu comme TNT pour les livraison; tout se passe à allure d'escargot


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Ah oui un frigo... ça c'est plutôt le bruit des power mac comme le mien... d'ailleurs tiens c'est l'heure de l'apéro je vais aller chercher une bière ds mon PM... hè, il en tiens 3 qd même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est peut-être voilé ton ventilo... il part en sucette, il va sortir de l'imac et te couper les doigts... fais attention qd même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer que le ventilo de l'imac n'est pas censé couper les doigts, euh nan, tourner constamment et faire autant de bruit que le moteur d'un frigo, ça serait sympa...


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

Oui! j'avais quasiment oublié l'heure de l'apéro! Merci jaipatoukompri  (t'as au moins compris ça lolllll)

Plus sérieusmeent, oui, il est peut etre voilé.

d'où mon autre question posée: je peux le laisser allumé ou vaut mieux pas trop trop le solliciter ce pauvre ventilo?

Quant à mes doigts, j'ai pris les devant: écran de protection et mouffle. C'est bien comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ralala qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdana (10 Octobre 2003)

j'ai un imac 17" 800mhz depuis 1 an (en attendant l'arrivée imminente d'un G5 1'8 avec AD 20" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et actuellement le ventilo tourne en permanence sauf en veille bien sur (ordi allumé 24/24 7/7)
il me semble que cet hiver il s'arretait alors peut-etre sagit-il d'un pbl de t° ambiante.
Cela dit le bruit reste Trés modéré comme un doux ronronnemt de tonalité assez  basse. Le flux d'air est bien perceptible au sommet de la boule.


----------



## myckmack (10 Octobre 2003)

rdana a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Cela dit le bruit reste Trés modéré comme un doux ronronnemt de tonalité assez  basse. Le flux d'air est bien perceptible au sommet de la boule.


Flux d'air frais pour moi.


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

Oui donc ça m'éclaire un peu plus car qui dit flux d'air (chez moi, tiède d'ailleurs) dit que forcément le ventilo tourne tout le temps... J'avance!

J'irai voir à la Fnac Digitale samedi apresm donc ne vous étonnez pas si vous passez par là et si vous me voyez l'oreille tendue, près d'un iMac lolllllllll (nan nan, j'ai pas de toc lol)


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Tiens ça pourra peut-être t'intéresser :  L'imac de Steevy (mais pas celui du loft)


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

Et encore merci! Bon, finalement, je dois être trop exigeante! Je voudrais peut être qu'il soit hyper silencieux et ce ronronnement est peut être normal finalement...

dans tous les cas, un type doit passer voir (quand j'en ai toujours aucune idée - voilà 5 jours que j'ai signalé le pb, et aucne news  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Je vous tiendrai au courant dans tous les cas!


----------



## JediMac (10 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> d'où mon autre question posée: je peux le laisser allumé ou vaut mieux pas trop trop le solliciter ce pauvre


Beaucoup te diront que tu peux le laisser toujours allumé, c'est la marotte de certains MacUsers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je suis plutôt partisan de la mise en veille dès que nécessaire, au cours de la journée. Et quand vient la nuit, le petit à droit au sommeil profond lui aussi, donc j'éteins. Sinon, quand est ce qu'il pourra rêver qu'à la place de son G3 il aura un G5 !

Morale de l'histoire : tu as un frigo vachement silencieux


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

Je trouve quand même un inconvénient à cette histoire de mise en veille: j'ai un modem adsl USB et quand je mets l'ordi en veille, le modem se coupe. La reprise d'activité ne le réveille pas pour autant! Résultat: reboot automatique pour ranimer ce pauvre modem!
Justement, a-t-on ce type d'inconvénient avec un modem ethernet?


----------



## JediMac (10 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Justement, a-t-on ce type d'inconvénient avec un modem ethernet?


Et non ! Le modem se reconnecte tout seul si l'option "se reconnecter en cas de besoin" est cochée. D'ailleurs peut-être que cette option est décoché chez toi?
En tout cas, on ne cessera jamais de le dire, mais USB = pas bien, ethernet = tout bon. Jaipastoutkompri te dira peut-être le contraire, mais tu dois savoir maintenant qu'il ne faut pas croire ce qu'il dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Chez quel FAI es-tu ?


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et non ! Le modem se reconnecte tout seul si l'option "se reconnecter en cas de besoin" est cochée. D'ailleurs peut-être que cette option est décoché chez toi?
> Chez quel FAI es-tu ?



donc oui l'option est cochée chez moi mais le pb est qu'à la sortie de veille, mes diodes (vertes et rouges) ne clignotent plus du tout donc pour redonner de "l'impulsion", il faut que je reboot.

Sinon, je suis chez 9online depuis 1 mois maintenant et honnêtement, c'est très bien. je n'ai vu aucune différence avec Wanadoo (pour un prix bien moins cher!!!)


----------



## Onra (10 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Justement, a-t-on ce type d'inconvénient avec un modem ethernet?



Non. D'ailleurs, c'est une hérésie de faire du réseau avec le port USB. Ce n'est pas fait pour ça. Ce qui n'est pas le cas du FireWire. Pourtant, on trouve des cartes ethernet usb, des modems usb, des boitiers wifi usb et j'en passe !!!

Avec modem ethernet pas de souci. S'il fait routeur c'est encore mieux. C'est lui qui s'occupe de la connexion et pas le mac ou la borne Airport. Comme ça ordinateur éteind ou pas, le modem reste autonome.


----------



## JediMac (10 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis chez 9online depuis 1 mois maintenant et honnêtement, c'est très bien. je n'ai vu aucune différence avec Wanadoo (pour un prix bien moins cher!!!)


Ha ben vala ! Pourquoi que t'es pas allée chez Tele2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Là au moins tu pouvais avoir un modem ethernet pour 30 euros et un abonnement au même prix que 9online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Qu'est ce que tu avais comme modem avec wanadoo ? Aussi un USB ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

> Jaipastoutkompri te dira peut-être le contraire, mais tu dois savoir maintenant qu'il ne faut pas croire ce qu'il dit  .



Tu parles, moi j'invite tous les gens à changer si ils en ont les moyens... mais je dis que c'est pas vitale c'est tout... moi j'ai d'autres priorités par exemple... je préfère m'acheter de la ram ou de la rom que de me prendre un modem ethernet. La nuit j'éteinds mon PM alors la mise en veille je m'en fous un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois pas pourquoi je balancerais un modem un peu capricieux alors que j'utilise un OS au comportement identique tous les jours !

Et toc !


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

9online aussi proposaient le modem pour 30 euros... Bref, dans tous les cas, le choix doit bien se porter sur un FAI. Et limite quitte àprendre un modem ethernet autant que j'en prenne un qui fasse routeur (enfin, si vous me garantissez qu'il se remet en route au retour de la mise en veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) comme ça, je pourrais partager ma connexion avec mon iBook - qui se trouve délaissé depuis 1 semaine c'est à dire depuis l'arrivée de l'iMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant mon modem, wanadoo m'en avait fournit un à l'époque où j'ai pris l'adsl: il s'agit d'un modem adsl ECI USB B-Focus et qui fonctionne hyper bien! Aucun pb quant à l'install, il ne m'a causé aucun KP... J'en suis donc très contente mais c'est clair qu'il s'eteint et se rallume pas lors de la mise en veille lollll


----------



## Skaara (10 Octobre 2003)

J'ai donc eu ce matin des personnes hyper compétentes et ils vont venir me réparer mon petit bijou d'iMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait, il s'agit d'un problème de carte mère: c'est elle qui gère le ventilo.

C'est tout cool en attendant!!!!!!! c'est une Bonne journée!


----------



## JediMac (10 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc eu ce matin des personnes hyper compétentes et ils vont venir me réparer mon petit bijou d'iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu pouvais leurs demander s'il s'agit d'un problème fréquent sur les iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Skaara (11 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais leurs demander s'il s'agit d'un problème fréquent sur les iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promis, je demanderai


----------



## JediMac (11 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas pourquoi je balancerais un modem un peu capricieux alors que j'utilise un OS au comportement identique tous les jours !
> 
> Et toc !


Ca y est, j'ai trouvé ma réplique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben parce que dans le cas de ton OS, il n'y a rien de mieux à côté, alors que pour le modem si ! Et tac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)




----------



## JediMac (11 Octobre 2003)

Tu permets que j'ajoute ton gif à ma collection ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2003)

Ah bah volontiers... il ne m'appartient pas tu sais


----------



## imaout (11 Octobre 2003)

iMac G4 depuis 6 mois pour remplacer un PowerMac 7200 (boosté en G3). Alors c'est sûr qu'au niveau du bruit, je suis gagnant.
Mais à côté ma femme travaille sur un iMac G3 et là aucun bruit ; du coup je trouve le mien génant.
En mettant la radio (internet adsl) il faut prêter l'oreille pour entendre le ventilo.
Le ventilo tourne en permanence, sauf en veille que je mets dès que je quitte la machine. Sinon la machine reste alumée en permanence sauf les jours d'orage : on éteint et on débranche.
Aucun problème avec le modem ethernet après la mise en veille.
Voilà pour ma petite expérience et pour répondre aux différentes interrogations.


----------



## JediMac (15 Octobre 2003)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> iMac G4 depuis 6 mois


Ca fait 6 mois que tu aurais dû changer ta signature !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors Skaara, toujours pas réparée cette carte mère ?


----------



## Skaara (15 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Alors Skaara, toujours pas réparée cette carte mère ?



Eh bien non car il a fallu deja qu'ils passent la commande d'une nouvelle carte; ils doivent ensuite me recontacter pour prendre rendez vous donc je pense que d'ici lundi ce sera fait! Cooooooool


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien non car il a fallu deja qu'ils passent la commande d'une nouvelle carte; ils doivent ensuite me recontacter pour prendre rendez vous donc je pense que d'ici lundi ce sera fait! Cooooooool



Tu me diras si ça change qqchose... dans ce cas là je m'inquièterais pour le mien !


----------



## myckmack (15 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait, la seule différence que je note quand mon iMac est très sollicité, c'est l'augmentation de la température de l'air qui est expulsé.


----------



## Skaara (15 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras si ça change qqchose... dans ce cas là je m'inquièterais pour le mien !



D'ailleurs, Onra, tu n'as pas dit comment ton iMac se comportait! Est-il silencieux? Les ventilos tournent-ils tout le temps?


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, Onra, tu n'as pas dit comment ton iMac se comportait! Est-il silencieux? Les ventilos tournent-ils tout le temps?



Silencieux... disons qu'il n'est pas bruyant, mais de là à dire qu'il est silencieux... il n'y a qu'un pas que je ne franchirais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas le ventilo fonctionne tout le temps sauf en veille profonde. Personnellement dans une pièce vraiment calme je trouve qu'on l'entend bien. Mais bon, c'est vrai que c'est un souflement plutôt sourd et pas vraiment genant.

Disons que ma première réation a été de penser qu'il était bruyant, enfin tout est relatif bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et puis finalement je pense que je suis peut-être un peu trop exigeant !


M'enfin !


----------



## Skaara (15 Octobre 2003)

Donc nos iMacs se comportent exactement pareil... Comme tu le dis, dans une pièce sans musique, on l'entend carrément et c'est ce que me dérangeait et m'a poussée à contacter l'Apple Care.

Et encore une fois, je pense qu'en effet, nous sommes devenus très exigeants


----------



## JediMac (15 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Et encore une fois, je pense qu'en effet, nous sommes devenus très exigeants


Peut-être, mais alors c'est étrange qu'Apple change la carte mère sur ce seul critère d'exigeance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Les techniciens ont fait des mesures de bruit ou autres contrôles ?


----------



## Skaara (15 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais alors c'est étrange qu'Apple change la carte mère sur ce seul critère d'exigeance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, non, aucun pour le moment. Je leur ai juste dit ce qu'il se passait; ils m'ont demandé de leur faire écouter via le téléphone et c'est tout. Je précise que ma première démarche était de savoir si oui ou non c'était normal. Il se trouve qu'ils m'ont répondu que non... Donc, ils ont décidé d'intervenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honnêtement, j'aurais préféré qu'ils me disent "oui, ne vous inquiétez pas, rien de louche là dedans..." Ca m'aurait évité tout un tas de coup de fils et de devoir faire déplacer qqn.


----------



## JediMac (15 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> En fait, non, aucun pour le moment. Je leur ai juste dit ce qu'il se passait; ils m'ont demandé de leur faire écouter via le téléphone et c'est tout.


Ca c'est du service ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S'il y en a qui osent encore dire que le SAV d'Apple est à revoir, ils iront tout droit au pilori 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Skaara (15 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du service !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est clair qu'ils sont hyper compétents de ce point de vue là! Il n'y a vraiment rien à redire de ce point de vue là.


----------



## donatello (16 Octobre 2003)

mon ventilo aussi tourne en permanence... a priori ça ne m'alarme pas plus que ça mais je serais curieux de connaitre le verdict du SAV...

Bon mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, il est normal qu'un imac plus rapide soit plus bruyant que les premières générations vu que le boitier est le même


----------



## nicogala (25 Octobre 2003)

bon, pour le 15'' apparement c'est la même chose, ventilo qui tourne dés le démarrage, plus ou moins fort suivant qu'on dors devant son écran de veille ou qu'on joue au dernier jeu 3D, donc j'attends aussi le verdict, mais j'ai trouvé aussi des solutions pour réduire le bruit d'ensemble, et surtout les vibrations transmises au bureau : déja j'ai profité du film d'emballage en matière épaisse souple pour me tailler un "sous-imac" de 5 ou 6 épaisseurs, en prennant soin de le tailler court pour ne pa obstruer les bouches d'aération (pour ne pas faire forcer l'autre bruyant du sommet) et comme c'est blanc translucide: c'est totalement invisible (mais assez efficace).
un autre truc que j'ai remarqué, c'est une horrible vibration sourde quand j'ai déplacé un "pro-speaker", en fait quand il est à sa place, il fait office chez moi d'anti-vibreur du bureau donc essayez de déplacer vos enceintes, ça peut avoir de l'effet...
Sinon, trouvez-vous aussi qu'il est insuportable d'écouter un CD à faible niveau sonore, à cause du bruit du combo ?(ne parlons pas de la lecture d'un CD-ROM, trop bruyant cette affaire)


----------



## Skaara (26 Octobre 2003)

J'ai également eu recours à cette technique pour diminnuer les vibrations: j'ai mis un tapis de souris qui ne me servait plus et c'est le jour et la nuit!

Par contre, pour ce qui est du remplacement de ma carte mère, je ne pux rien vous dire de plus: le m'sieur qui devait venir la semaine dernière n'a pas pu. Du coup, avec les vacances, ça décalle tout (mais je ne m'en plains pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Je vous dirais donc tout ça vendredi !


----------



## Skaara (27 Novembre 2003)

Désolée, j'avais laissé tomber le sujet, non par intéret, je suis la première concernée mais surtout parce que personne n'était venu jusqu'à cet apres midi et j'avoue que je suis dépitée et très en colère! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'explique: déjà, le rendez vous a été annulé à plusieurs reprises. Raisons invoquées: rendez-vous décalés car technicien en retard dans son planning; "on a refilé la carte mère qui vous était destiné donc on en a plus pour vous"; elles sont en rupture de stock, on en aura pas avant le 14 nov... Bref, tout y est passé!

Aujourd'hui, c'était le D-Day! Quelqu'un est enfin venu avec 2 gros cartons sous le bras: un contenant la carte mère et l'autre un ventilateur. Il procède au remplacement des 2 puis rebranche. Bilan : Carte mère HS. No soucy: il remet l'ancienne mais c'est là que tout se complique... Impossible d'avoir autre chose à l'écran que le fond grisâtre... Après plusieurs démontages, rien à nouveau. Il est reparti après plus de 2h d'interventions qui n'auront servi à rien du tout avec mon ordi sous le bras...
Je ne sais pas du tout quand je vais le récupérer et surtout dans quel état  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heureusement que mon iBook tient le coup.

D'où mon autre question: que se passe-t-il si l'ordi me revient avec l'écran rayé par exemple ou un autre pb extérieur???? Y a-t-il un recours auprès de l'Apple Care possible?

PS: le problème venait bien du ventilateur et non de la carte mère....


----------



## donatello (27 Novembre 2003)

Donc reprenons : ton ventillo tourne en permanence (sauf en veille) et ils estiment que ça n'est pas normal, c'est ça?

et en plus c'est des incapables...


----------



## Skaara (2 Décembre 2003)

Oui, c'est ça mais il y avait vraiment un pb de ventilo en fait et probablement pas de carte mère mais bon... Dans tous les cas, mon ordi est entre leurs mains depuis 1 semaine et je sais pas quand je vais le récuperer... Pénurie de carte mère dirait-on...


----------



## nicogala (15 Avril 2004)

Alors, des nouvelles ?
D'autres personnes ont connu ça ?

Moi je trouve que le mien fait plus de bruit après 8 huit mois qu'au début...


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2004)

même chose chez moi. Après 18 mois d'utilisation, il me semble qu'il est légèrement plus bruyant qu'au début (mais c'est peut-être suggestif) et qu'il tourne plus souvent à pleine vitesse.

Je me dis qu'un bon dépoussiérage interne lui serait sans doute bénéfique... question: comment faire? Est-ce qu'une aspiration à travers les sorties d'air (sur le dessus de la 1/2 sphère) sera suffisante? Ou faut-il tout désosser pour accéder à l'intérieur de la bête???


----------



## nicogala (15 Avril 2004)

Bouh çà je te conseille pas ! c'est trop de boulot pour pas grand chose en fin de compte...
un peu de soufflette sur les pales et l'axe du ventillo, (un peu d'huile vous croyez ???) et par le bas des entrées d'air , c'est déjà pas mal...


----------



## erual (24 Avril 2004)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Et encore merci! Bon, finalement, je dois être trop exigeante! Je voudrais peut être qu'il soit hyper silencieux et ce ronronnement est peut être normal finalement...
> 
> dans tous les cas, un type doit passer voir (quand j'en ai toujours aucune idée - voilà 5 jours que j'ai signalé le pb, et aucne news
> 
> ...



Tu n'es pas trop exigeante, mon iMac était tout-à-fait silencieux mais depuis quelques jours, j'ai le même pb que toi, ronronnement permanent du ventilo dès l'allumage et sans qu'aune application ne soit active !!

As-tu obtenu une réponse d'Apple ?


----------



## kitetrip (24 Avril 2004)

Moi aussi il fait un peu plus de bruit qu'avant (un petit iMac de 8 mois)... Je mets ça sur le compte de la poussière. Un petit coup de bombe dépoussièrante (genre celle qui envoie de l'air sous pression sans aucun agent dépoussiérant)(ou bombe antistatique je crois) qu'on utilise pour les claviers devraient peut être faire l'affaire


----------



## erual (25 Avril 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi il fait un peu plus de bruit qu'avant (un petit iMac de 8 mois)... Je mets ça sur le compte de la poussière. Un petit coup de bombe dépoussièrante (genre celle qui envoie de l'air sous pression sans aucun agent dépoussiérant)(ou bombe antistatique je crois) qu'on utilise pour les claviers devraient peut être faire l'affaire



Le nettoyage de printemps n'a pas diminué le bruit du ventilo de mon iMac, ventilo qui ne s'arrête plus de lui-même ! (je l'ai depuis 10 mois et jusqu'à il y a quelques temps, il se mettait en veille tout seul et était silencieux)

Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne pourrait-il pas y avoir un rapport avec un manque de mémoire, je n'ai que 256 Mo et très peu de mémoire dispo ??


----------



## kitetrip (25 Avril 2004)

Bah j'en ai 256 aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre, il continue parfaitement de se mettre en veille comme un grand (au bout de 20min.) mais il me semble que le régime du ventillo ne change pas (alors qu'avant, il me semble qu'il avait deux vitesse, a vérifier)


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2004)

Et l'unique barrette surpassée chaufferait plus ?
J'avoue que je sais pas du tout ce qui se passe à ce niveau là ???
Ni même si l'ajout d'une seconde barrette n'augmenterait pas la conso et la chauffe ?


----------



## erual (26 Avril 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que le régime du ventillo ne change pas (alors qu'avant, il me semble qu'il avait deux vitesse, a vérifier)



2 vitesses ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







depuis que le ventilo tourne sans cesse, je trouve l'iMac très bruyant, mais surtout, je me demande si je dois le faire réparer ou pas ???

Y-a-t'il un risque majeur ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Avril 2004)

2 vitesses perçues sûrement : une "normale" de fond qui est celle que l'on perçoit à peine dès le démarrage et pendant des taches légères, et une "forte" quand on fait suer la bête ! (jeu 3D,etc...) et où le flux est sensiblement chaud.
C'est bête que l'on ne puisse pas connaître la température de l'iMac en fonctionnement : on peut donc pas savoir si c'est normal ou pas


----------



## kitetrip (26 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête que l'on ne puisse pas connaître la température de l'iMac en fonctionnement : on peut donc pas savoir si c'est normal ou pas



Ah ah ! Je crois qu'il existe un soft qui dit pas mal de truc sur son Mac (occupation de la mémoire vive, du processeur... peut être la température ?). Je vais chercher un peu, j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part.


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

oui, je l'avais installé mais il ne fonctionne que sur quelques modèles de G4 mais pas celui de l'iMac...


----------



## kitetrip (27 Avril 2004)

arf arf arf


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

Comme tu dis ! En fait il me semble que ça disait (en anglais, donc méfi...) que l'iMac avait pas de sonde ou qu'Apple n'avait pas rendu possible l'accès aux infos T° à des tiers...


----------



## erual (28 Avril 2004)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> il y avait vraiment un pb de ventilo en fait et probablement pas de carte mère mais bon... Dans tous les cas, mon ordi est entre leurs mains depuis 1 semaine et je sais pas quand je vais le récuperer...



Alors, Skaara, ton iMac n'est pas encore réparé ???

Tiens-nous au courant...

J'ai le même pb de ventilateur que toi, mon iMac est devenu tout d'un coup très bruyant, mais j'hésite à le faire réparer, surtout si cela prend plusieurs jours.....


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Skaara n'a plus posté depuis décembre...


----------



## Skaara (28 Avril 2004)

Bonjour!!
Certes, je n'ai pas posté depuis décembre (shame on me!)
Donc suite au changement de carte mere + ventilo, mon ordi m'est revenu mais là, pb, le tiroir ne s'ouvrait plus après un reboot: encore un pb de carte mère!! Un type super sympa est venu me la changer et depuis tout marche impec. Par contre, une chose est sure: mes ventilos font toujours autant de bruit et je m'y suis résignée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me console en me disant qu'il fera toujours moins de bruit que mon PC (lui, c'est une horreur mais là, je n'ai pas besoin de vous convaincre!)
Lorsque j'ai acheté mon imac, je m'attendais vraiment à aucun bruit; il en fait un peu, tant pis, je ferai avec! lol
Par contre, je n'ai rien remarqué de ce que vous disiez au sujet de l'amplification du bruit: chez moi, c'est toujours plus ou moins constant


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Merci, c'est gentil de reposter pour nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'ai rien remarqué de ce que vous disiez au sujet de l'amplification du bruit: chez moi, c'est toujours plus ou moins constant


C'est que tu ne le pousses peut-être pas dans ses derniers retranchements... là en ce moment je rippe tout en écoutant un autre, aac, je télécharge une mise-à-jour et je surfe, et je peux te dire que le ventilo s'emballe...


----------



## Skaara (28 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu ne le pousses peut-être pas dans ses derniers retranchements... là en ce moment je rippe tout en écoutant un autre, aac, je télécharge une mise-à-jour et je surfe, et je peux te dire que le ventilo s'emballe...



C'est certain! Moi, tout ce que je fais, c'est le laisser allumer 24h/24, des semaines durant, surfer, télécharger (très très modérément cependant); dreamweaver, word, garage band, qq jeux et basta. Donc, oui, c'est pour cela que je ne l'ai jamais réellement entendu s'exprimer ce petit


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

Il suffit de lancer un jeu sollicitant fortement la carte graphique (comme WarrioirKings par exemple) et on entend le ventilo souffler beaucoup plus fort (mais ça reste acceptable...)


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Vas-y Skaara : fais hurler la chiotte !!!


----------



## kitetrip (29 Avril 2004)

Un ptit Unreal Tournament 2k4 et je te dis, il va cracher de l'air chaud !!


----------



## Skaara (29 Avril 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit Unreal Tournament 2k4 et je te dis, il va cracher de l'air chaud !!



C'est sur mais les jeux, c'est pas trop mon truc; juste mon copain qui en fait lorsqu'il vient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, autre matière à débat, au sujet de l'écran: moi, je le bouge assez souvent, histoire de pouvoir me regarder tranquilou des DivX dans mon canap et là, depuis qq temps, j'ai remarqué qu'en fait, l'écran redescend un tout petit peu. Je m'explique: je le trouve, l'incline et là, il descend de qq millimètres... Ca vous fait ça à vous aussi?


----------



## nicogala (29 Avril 2004)

Oui, tout pareil ! Moi je le descends souvent l'écran au maximum pour avoir une vue plongeant pour jouer à Age Of... (ça fait bien plus réaliste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et d'un manière générale il est en position basse (un peu génant pour insérer des disques), donc le moment de la force qui s'exerce sur les articulations est plus fort que s'il était en position haute quasi verticale, de plus comme on est trois de gabarits différents, on le bouge à chaque fois...
C'est vrai qu'il donne un peu l'impression de s'être "assoupli" et de redescendre de qques mm ...

J'espère que ça va en rester là et ne pas être obligé d'acheter des iTuteurs ...


----------



## Skaara (29 Avril 2004)

Trop fort le coup des iTuteurs!!!!!


----------



## kitetrip (29 Avril 2004)

Sur le mein, rien du tout !


----------



## tamash (14 Mai 2004)

salut à tous

je viens de lire tout ce qui a été posté là
j ai l imac depuis le mois de décembre et le ventilo tournait toujours regulièrement , je veux dire à un rytme constant, du démarrage à l extinction et je pouvais sentir une nette élevation de la température lors d utilisations intensive ( jeux ) et depuis quelques temps le ventilateur fait plus de bruit mais pas encore celui d un aspirateur et il s est amplifié d un genre de frottement comme s il tournait plus rond .
 Et cela n affecte en rien le fonctionnement de la machine.

Pour l instant je m inquietes pas trop, j attends de voir comment ca évolus....

Le bras quand à lui se porte bien si ce n est un léger jeux de l écran rotatif vertical...si vous voyez ce que veux dire.....

faut que file

ciao


----------



## nicogala (15 Mai 2004)

Tiens, moi j'ai remarqué (décidement !) que l'axe d'insertion du bras sur la base (au centre du ventilo donc) n'était pas vertical mais penché (légèrement) vers l'avant (là où le poids de l'écran l'entraine en fait) et vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

j'ai fait le même constat. J'ai testé les bonbes à aire comprimées pour la poussiére et ça lui à faite du bien.

a+


----------



## patelant (20 Mai 2004)

Salut tout le monde,
Je squatte qq peu mais c'est aussi une affaire de refroidissement et d'Imac G4 700.
En fait on m'en a donné un qui a été vandalisé (problème de couple, aïe aïe, écran HS, coup de masse, bras cassé), tout fonctionne mais je ne veux pas le remettre dans sa (demie) boule très lourde et peu pratique au niveau accessibilité, car je vais le monter dans un rack (avec mes appareils pour le son = petit studio mobile) et j'ai trouvé un boitier de G3 desktop pour l'accueillir, mais j'ignore si le refroidissement sera efficace, vu la petite taille du radiateur du processeur.
J'ai aussi vu dans un post qq chose sur la dissipation thermique dans le Imac.
Existerait-il un radiateur plus gros adaptable ; ou correctement ventilé, est-ce que le radiateur existant suffit ? Autres solutions ?

Merci de m'éclairer, sans trop me refroidir héhé.


----------



## peyret (20 Mai 2004)

pour le ventilo, j'ai diminué "un peu" le bruit en faisant un nettoyage à l'air comprimé en bombe :
(tout compte fait çà n'a pas changé grand chose)

le ventilo on l'aperçoit à travers les trous (il est blanc , sauf quand il est poussièreux,
 il a le bout des pales grises et "cotonneuses", c'est peut-être une des petites causes du bruit)
J'ai "soufflé" les pales pour les blanchir, puis en passant au travers de celles-ci avec le tube plastique,
 il est sorti des petits tas par en-dessous.

Mais, lors de son achat, il semblait un peu plus silencieux.
J'ai des doutes sur les mises à jour de mac OSX, il me semble qu'elles ont modifié le mode de fonctionnement
du ventilateur (?)

Et les paliers (roulements ou lisses ?) du ventilateur au bout de 1 000 000 000 000 de tours, ils fatiguent peut-être un peu !

Allez savoir !

lp


----------



## erual (20 Mai 2004)

> Mais, lors de son achat, il semblait un peu plus silencieux.
> J'ai des doutes sur les mises à jour de mac OSX, il me semble qu'elles ont modifié le mode de fonctionnement
> du ventilateur (?)




J'ai la même impression avec mon 15'

J'ai du réinstaller le système et depuis ça va mieux, il me semble que le ventilo est un peu moins bruyant


----------



## Babast (22 Mai 2004)

Bein moi, j'ai mon iMac G4 17" depuis 3 mois. Le ventilo tourne sans arrêt, toujours à peu près à la même vitesse. Son bruit est tout à fait acceptable. Effectivement, quand je suis devant l'écran et que tout le monde dort dans la maison, j'entends le ventilo. Mais j'entends aussi les moustiques et le tic-tac de l'horloge de la cuisine... Pourtant, un moustique et une horloge ne sont pas très bruyants ! Je pense qu'il faut bien rester conscient du fait que le bruit du ventilo est relatif au bruit ambiant. C'est sûr que si je scotche mon oreille à 2 cm de la sphère, dans une pièce insonorisée, j'aurai l'impression que mon iMac va décoller !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est du bras de l'écran, pas de problème pour l'instant, et ce malgré une utilisation journalière (mon amie est plus petite que moi).

A force de les admirer de trop près nos Macs, on finit par voir des défauts qu'ils n'ont pas !


----------



## kitetrip (22 Mai 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Bein moi, j'ai mon iMac G4 17" depuis 3 mois. Le ventilo tourne sans arrêt, toujours à peu près à la même vitesse. Son bruit est tout à fait acceptable. Effectivement, quand je suis devant l'écran et que tout le monde dort dans la maison, j'entends le ventilo. Mais j'entends aussi les moustiques et le tic-tac de l'horloge de la cuisine... Pourtant, un moustique et une horloge ne sont pas très bruyants ! Je pense qu'il faut bien rester conscient du fait que le bruit du ventilo est relatif au bruit ambiant. C'est sûr que si je scotche mon oreille à 2 cm de la sphère, dans une pièce insonorisée, j'aurai l'impression que mon iMac va décoller !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicogala (25 Mai 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Son bruit est tout à fait acceptable.[] Mais j'entends aussi les moustiques et le tic-tac de l'horloge de la cuisine...[] Je pense qu'il faut bien rester conscient du fait que le bruit du ventilo est relatif au bruit ambiantA force de les admirer de trop près nos Macs, on finit par voir des défauts qu'ils n'ont pas !



Hum tu parles de ton cas, et si tu as bien lu, on dit que le niveau sonnore est plus fort 8 mois après le tien en est loin

Le mien : je l'entends depuis la cuisine alors qu'il est dans la chambre (bon, la nuit)

Ce n'est pas très malin d'insinuer que l'on affabule alors qu'on remarque des choses qui sont réelles et qui pourraient peut être s'apparenter à un viellissement prématuré ou des déteriorations de fonctionnement


----------



## Babast (25 Mai 2004)

Nicogala : "Hum tu parles de ton cas, et si tu as bien lu, on dit que le niveau sonnore est plus fort 8 mois après le tien en est loin"


Bein non, je parle du 1er post de départ (ci-dessous)


Skaara :"Bonjour! Je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un iMac 17" depuis 1 semaine"

Désolé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : comment faut faire pour coller du texte au format "Posté à l'origine par XXX" et que ça apparaisse dans un cadre grisé, comme ton post précédent nicogala ?


----------



## greg2 (25 Mai 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Nicogala : "Hum tu parles de ton cas, et si tu as bien lu, on dit que le niveau sonnore est plus fort 8 mois après le tien en est loin"
> 
> 
> Bein non, je parle du 1er post de départ (ci-dessous)
> ...



Tu clique sur "citer"


----------



## nicogala (1 Juin 2004)

Tiens, dans la série découvertes : le dessous en alu de vos iMac est-il aussi chaud, comme le mien ? Il est chez moi un peu plus chaud que la zone du pourtour de l'écran juste au dessus du mot "iMac" ...


----------

